# Cubing For Change 2020: An Unofficial Online Competition For Charity



## SuperDuperCuber (Aug 13, 2020)

This competition will help raise money for charity and is free to participate. TheCubicle is also sponsoring this competition by providing first place prizes and additional prizes in a giveaway open to all registered competitors. More information available on the discord server and website @ cubingforchange.com


----------

